# How do you guys center your boot/binding?



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

If I center my binding perfectly on my board, my boots have a bit of heel overhang. Not enough to drag at all, just a little bit more boot towards the back. I tried bringing my bindings up a notch on the base plate and the boots look perfectly centered. I tried jibbing around my carpet with both stances and liked both. But I was thinking do most of you leave a little extra heel overhang because you balance on the ball of your foot? Or do you center the boot perfectly? I know when I skate board I keep all my balance on the ball of my foot and I have been riding all along with my foot a little bit back in my binding. But I realized I do this by default because my feet are small and don't reach far towards the front.. so perhaps I have been set back a bit too far (like 3mm) on my board all this time?

How do you guys ride in reguards to where you place your binding and boot? Will either make a difference in the why I ride that you might know of? Any opinions and personal preferences would be cool to get an idea, thanks.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I ride perfectly, or as close as I can get it, to centered.

I wouldn't say that I balance on the balls of my feet since I'm always transitioning and never flat basing, so it doesn't really need to be set back any.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I ride perfectly, or as close as I can get it, to centered.
> 
> I wouldn't say that I balance on the balls of my feet since I'm always transitioning and never flat basing, so it doesn't really need to be set back any.


Same. I'm not too sure how you could ride with more weight on the balls of your feet all the time. On a skateboard or snowboard, that should pull you in on direction, no?


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Same. I'm not too sure how you could ride with more weight on the balls of your feet all the time. On a skateboard or snowboard, that should pull you in on direction, no?


I should have mentioned the I'm constantly noodling around the hill, buttering and doing nollies and what not. I find I'm on the balls of my feet when I pop and land.. which is most of the time.

So do you guys set your bindings back or forward to get your boot perfectly centerred or you just get your binding perfect center?.. That's more what I'm interested in finding out from people. Because when my binding is centerred, my boots are not. Only off by a little bit, like I mentioned before.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Anor said:


> I should have mentioned the I'm constantly noodling around the hill, buttering and doing nollies and what not. I find I'm on the balls of my feet when I pop and land.. which is most of the time.
> 
> So do you guys set your bindings back or forward to get your boot perfectly centerred or you just get your binding perfect center?.. That's more what I'm interested in finding out from people. Because when my binding is centerred, my boots are not. Only off by a little bit, like I mentioned before.


Maybe you should adjust your boot inside the binding. Move the heelcup. Take the binding off the snowboard center the boot in the binding and then center the binding over the snowbaord thats what I would do


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I adjust my bindings so the boot fits nicely (as centered as posible) in the bindings first. This can be done by moving the heelcup, extending the toe ramp, whatever. Then, I loosly mount my bindings to the board, strap my boots back in and center the bindings/boots together on the board. Take the boots off, tighten screws, done.


----------



## mriviecc (Feb 18, 2015)

The centering markings on the binding don't take into consideration the angles of the bindings. I just center my boots by eyeballing it to get the front of my boot and the back of my boot overhang as equal, or as close to equal as possible, then I tighten down. EST bindings makes this pretty easy as you are less restricted with the channel than you are with the more mainstream 2x4 setup. In any case, center with your boots in the binding.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

The goal of this process is to make sure it is your boot that is centred on your board. It does not matter where your binding is. When you are finished, you want to look and see that your boots are sitting centred on the board. If your binding won't let that happen exactly, strive for less toe hang. A little more heel hang won't be as critical to booting out as having too much toe hang.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its alive....zombo resurrection. Its actually the foot you want centered (mid-line of the feet right over mid-line of the board), irregardless of the boot via binding adjustments.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

mriviecc said:


> The centering markings on the binding don't take into consideration the angles of the bindings. I just center my boots by eyeballing it to get the front of my boot and the back of my boot overhang as equal, or as close to equal as possible, then I tighten down. EST bindings makes this pretty easy as you are less restricted with the channel than you are with the more mainstream 2x4 setup. In any case, center with your boots in the binding.


Bad, bad interneter. You just decided to comment on a post from ... 2009!? Seriously WTF.


----------

